# APH engine owners, please list mods and suggestions



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

I have a 2000 1.8T with some mods on it (check the sig). I am waiting for a FMIC that retains the foglights and will most likely go the K04 route after that. My goal is to be at about 250whp and 280-300 wtq. 
Other plans include an insulating wrap on all intake and charge air plumbing as well as a heat wrap on the new turbo. For the trans, I am going to go with a limited slip and a clutch package, experience from you all on which direction has worked and not will help. Have any of you tried to swap in a different rack and pinion to increase the gear ratio. I figure with the extra power it would be nice to not have to shift as quickly and have a higher top speed on each gear.
I have no desire to go mad and get 400whp, so I know there are other turbo setups out there, but I don't need their capacity. I may down the road invest in a 2.0 conversion as well as a port polish and exhaust manifold extrude, but that will be a couple years away. 
Thanks for the input.
prettygood


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: APH engine owners, please list mods and suggestions (prettygood)*

You said you have the Neuspeed CAI. They don't make a CAI for the NB.


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: APH engine owners, please list mods and suggestions (SMOOTH)*

Ok, mr. technicality, would Neuspeed open air element be more to your satisfaction? or how about P-flow. Relax bud on what I titled my air filter and respond to the question at hand, or just don't respond at all.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: APH engine owners, please list mods and suggestions (prettygood)*

There is already a FMIC that retains the fog lights. It's available through BAR Tuning.. Here's a link here with the FMIC on BlueSleeper's car. 
If you're looking to 250whp, have you considered APR STG3? BAR Tuning can install it on your APH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: APH engine owners, please list mods and suggestions (prettygood)*

I modding mine with a t3/t4, dual TT sidemounts (with Turbo s nose to use them), and an Audi AEB head with a custom intake manifold. Top secret management... but I figured how to get some horses out of the bugs ECU without the common hangups. I also have the big dia plumbing and all that jazz... and the best part is, it's yellow and looks 100% stock







Can't wait to hit the dyno hard this summer


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Well since the want by hundreds of NB owners is for a CAI then yes it is an important question.
As for mods: BCC Dual Cat-back Exhaust, BoostValve, ABD Inlet Pipe, Silicone boost hoses, Short-ram intake, APR Chip.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

u need to spend about 10 grand on a aph engine to make it work right and even then i dont think its that reliable....im close to 50k miles on my 99 1.8t aph and I dont see the point spending that kind of money for a very short term. When its time to ditch this engine then I'd probably go for a vr6 swap and turbo that
apr stg 3 from bar tuning is i believe 5 grand without install and front mount..... plus u need clutch/flyweels lsd and a million parts that are gonna break.
all depends how deep your pockets go but to me seems like its pointless when we already have a 24v vr6 engine in the market that produces 200hp stock


----------



## prettygood (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

I definitely am not going to argue the point made by Fast and Furious, but a VR6 swap is BIG money. I have had no problems with my setup and I have 56k miles. I am looking at another $10k over the next several years in mods. Will it be as fast as a turbo VR6? No. Will it cost the same? Yes. But I like the fact that if I do put in just another $2k, I can be at a power level that I can live with permanently. FMIC and K04 if done properly will be a strong setup. I believe in a balanced car, so the clutch/flywheel and lsd are must haves at some point. Rear sway/front sway, 18" running gear, Port/Polish, 2.0 conversion would be nice to haves that if done, would make me a strong contender on any road course. 
I do appreciate all your input so far, thanks.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (prettygood)*

I heard that revo and pro imports will be releasing a hybrid KO4 "kit" in the future. That uses the above plus injectors and another MAF that should be compatible with our cars. This may be an option.
And Hey, I did the clutch, flywheel and quiafe mod and my only current power mods are APR chip and 2.5 to 2.75 exhaust!!! So what it cost a couple bucks. I like my modded 1.8T any day over anything shy of the HPA GT6 conversion with AWD. You can have your 200hp VR6!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (slugII)*

I was explaining about my situation as I was debating about these things too. I have many locals around here that mod their 1.8t's which arent beetles but gti's with almost everything u can think of.... upgraded turbos and everything...that cost money which is at least 10 grand more or less...all im saying is if u look at it for a long term. For the same money you will be spending do it once and do it right. If u do end up doing a 1.8t aph upgrade your gonna end up doing high 13's quarter mile....is that worth the 10 grand? I dont know about you guys but for me its not. Not only that but its not going to be reliable. There are locals around me that constantly brake axels and stuff does go wrong, which you have to be prepared to pay for. I'm not saying the Vr6 wont do that but it can take much more then a 1.8t a vr6t will always get you better numbers.As far as a vr6 swap, i know people around here that would do one for 1000$ all you would need is to get the parts... so lets say you spend 5 grand on a vr6 swap and another 5 grand on turbo upgrade for that, you will still be in better shape in the end. And for sure you wont be doing high 13's


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_I was explaining about my situation as I was debating about these things too. I have many locals around here that mod their 1.8t's which arent beetles but gti's with almost everything u can think of.... upgraded turbos and everything...that cost money which is at least 10 grand more or less...all im saying is if u look at it for a long term. For the same money you will be spending do it once and do it right. If u do end up doing a 1.8t aph upgrade your gonna end up doing high 13's quarter mile....is that worth the 10 grand? I dont know about you guys but for me its not. Not only that but its not going to be reliable. There are locals around me that constantly brake axels and stuff does go wrong, which you have to be prepared to pay for. I'm not saying the Vr6 wont do that but it can take much more then a 1.8t a vr6t will always get you better numbers.As far as a vr6 swap, i know people around here that would do one for 1000$ all you would need is to get the parts... so lets say you spend 5 grand on a vr6 swap and another 5 grand on turbo upgrade for that, you will still be in better shape in the end. And for sure you wont be doing high 13's









everyone knows APR STG3 is capable of high 12's. With some 'tweaks' to APR STG3 350whp can be had for even better times -- with stock internals. ECS Tuning has done this. If you want anything more than 300-350whp out of a turbo VR6, you'll have to start replacing the internals which will dramatically increase the cost. 
I honestly do not see how it would be a cheaper route. 
About axles, an 02J equipped VR6 is just as likely to snap axles at increased power levels (turbo'ed). The 02M tranny (stock Turbo S) and matched axles are much beefier as the splines are designed to handle a lot more torque. Either swap one in with euro TDI axles or have the 02J and weaker axles lingering as a possible hinderance. Some STG3 owners have never had any issues with 02J's even with driving hard. For example 'little p' on the forums (GTI) has ran a 12.7 w/ APR STG3 and has never broken an 02J axle.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

yes exactly, a gti will run those numbers, now lets see a beetle run those same numbers. I dont think so http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
there have been gti's with stock turbos running what your running with apr stg3, and this is where to me its not worth it


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

drive shaft shop makes some good axles , you can just put those in 
http://www.driveshaftshop.com


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_yes exactly, a gti will run those numbers, now lets see a beetle run those same numbers. I dont think so http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
there have been gti's with stock turbos running what your running with apr stg3, and this is where to me its not worth it

Why wouldn't a beetle put down those numbers? coefficient drag? weight?
I don't think stock turbo guys are putting down 290whp like me.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
Why wouldn't a beetle put down those numbers? coefficient drag? weight?
I don't think stock turbo guys are putting down 290whp like me.









you may be putting that much but you still run high 13's if you are even in the 13's


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_
you may be putting that much but you still run high 13's if you are even in the 13's


what do you mean by that? I don't drag my car, so yeah I wouldn't know.








But a 2960 pound car with 290whp is a 12 second car with slicks, skill, clutch, and LSD.
Where are you basing the fact that a New Beetle is that much slower than a GTI w/ the same mods? It is a freaking MK4 GTI w/ a retro body. 
If you're blaming it on the APH, well the power numbers are right there with other APR STG3 GTI's since all the 'weaker' components of the APH have been replaced (fuel injectors/turbo/exhaust/etc). 


_Modified by gt2437 at 3:48 AM 1-25-2004_


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

haha now its 12 seconds








bro if u run 12 seconds with ur car then ill give u my car for free








anyway im done...and i have the aph and aph is a piece of junk
done responding to this thread


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*

what you dont understand is that there are only a few weaker components that gt has already pointed out. If these are replaced, it is the same engine as any other 1.8t, AWD, AWP, etc. Its really not a hard concept.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_haha now its 12 seconds








bro if u run 12 seconds with ur car then ill give u my car for free








anyway im done...and i have the aph and aph is a piece of junk
done responding to this thread









The numbers are there. I'm sorry that you feel the APH is junk -- when it's only issues are the fuel injectors/turbo/ECU tuning/exhaust. All that has been replaced. Bug_power is tweaking his big turbo setup on his APH and will make more power then me for sure. I'm looking for more power and will have it soon







. 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbobug* »_what you dont understand is that there are only a few weaker components that gt has already pointed out. If these are replaced, it is the same engine as any other 1.8t, AWD, AWP, etc. Its really not a hard concept.

thanks tb














If F&F had taken the money he spent on rims/tires/ICE on his car, he could have a high 12 second car too.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_

thanks tb














If F&F had taken the money he spent on rims/tires/ICE on his car, he could have a high 12 second car too.









 dont worry ill have the ice and 12 second car pretty soon








I understant what you are saying gt...you and few others on this board were the brave ones to go get big turbo upgrades on your car, i believe there are about 2 or 3 of you that have the aph with turbo upgrades...i know that you guys are producing power, but i dont see the numbers...lets see some drag numbers. In the end it doesnt matter if you have 500hp or a 1000hp, its the 1/4 mile no?


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_ dont worry ill have the ice and 12 second car pretty soon








I understant what you are saying gt...you and few others on this board were the brave ones to go get big turbo upgrades on your car, i believe there are about 2 or 3 of you that have the aph with turbo upgrades...i know that you guys are producing power, but i dont see the numbers...lets see some drag numbers. In the end it doesnt matter if you have 500hp or a 1000hp, its the 1/4 mile no?


I'm looking at either an 02M swap or just getting a clutch/flywheel/LSD for the O2J. Probably going with the 02M (w/beefier clutch, lw flywheel, and LSD) though if I can source it. Then I will start taking it to the track.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (gt2437)*

thats what i like to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let me know how that works out


----------

